# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Στάθμη πετρελαίου.

## tco9998

Έχουμε δύο δεξαμενές πετρελαίου διαφορετικής  στάθμης. Κάθε φορά μία από τις δύο τροφοδοτεί ένα ζεύγος. Οπότε είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να μεταβαίνουμε μια απόστάση 150 χλμ και να ανοιγοκλείνουμε τις παροχές εξόδου και επιστροφής του καυσίμου. Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα ή κατασκευή ώστε να χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο την μία και να γίνεται πλήρωση της από την άλλη; Θα βάλω και τον παράγοντα κόστους.

----------


## sotron1

Ένας καλός ηλεκτρολόγος που να ξέρει από αυτοματισμούς μπορεί να στο κατασκευάσει. Επίσης η κατασκευή να σε ειδοποιεί και στο κινητό σου για την στάθμη, βλάβη εάν υπάρξει και ακόμη πόσο έχεις υπόλοιπο καύσιμο, κλπ.

Σωτήρης.

----------


## gep58

Pisces ,
με τις παρακάτω εικόνες θέλω να σου δείξω κάποιες πολύ απλές και υλοποιήσιμες σκέψεις μου πάνω στην ερώτησή σου (αν κατάλαβα σωστά) χωρίς πολλά-πολλά ηλεκτρονικά.

Εικόνα Νο1 
Αυτά που θα χρειαστείς είναι ένας επιτηρητής στάθμης υγρών που θα ελέγχει τη μια δεξαμενή και μια τριοδική ηλεκτροβάνα που θα συνδέει την ανάλογη δεξαμενή με την κατανάλωση.

Η λειτουργία είναι πολύ απλή. Όταν είναι γεμάτες οι δεξαμενές η ηλεκτροβάνα είναι γυρισμένη στην Νο 1. 
Όταν πέσει η στάθμη μέχρι το ελάχιστο επιτρεπτό όριο ο επιτηρητής ενεργοποιεί την ηλεκροβάνα που με την σειρά της συνδέει την δεξαμενή Νο 2.

Τώρα αν βάλεις και ένα 2ο επιτηρητή στην δεξαμενή Νο 2, τότε στην ελάχιστη στάθμη αυτής ο επιτηρητής δεν θα επιτρέπει την εκκίνηση-λειτουργία του Η/Ζ.
Τό σύστημα επανέρχεται με το γέμισμα των δεξαμενών.

Εικόνα Νο2
Θα χρειαστείς ένα επιτηρητή στάθμης υγρών που θα ελέγχει τη δεξαμενή Νο 2 και μια απλή ηλεκτροβάνα που θα συνδέει μαζί την δεξαμενή Νο1 μόλις οι στάθμες τους γίνουν ίσες.

Αν βάλεις και ένα 2ο επιτηρητή στην δεξαμενή Νο 1 ή Νο 2, τότε στην ελάχιστη στάθμη αυτής ο επιτηρητής αυτός, δεν θα επιτρέπει την εκκίνηση-λειτουργία του Η/Ζ.

Όλα τα παραπάνω, σαφώς, είναι σκέψεις και ιδέες, που σημαίνει ότι στην πράξη ίσως χρειαστεί κάποια πράγματα να αλλάξουν.

Και μια τρίτη ιδέα (τώρα μου ήρθε) είναι, η δεξαμενή με την υψηλότερη στάθμη να γεμίζει μέσω μιας ηλεκτροβαλβίδας (πιό φτηνή από την ηλεκτροβάνα) με την βοήθεια πάλι κάποιου επιτηρητή στάθμης που θα υπάρχει και θα παρακολουθεί την δεξαμενή χαμηλότερης στάθμης.

Αν το επιχειρήσεις, εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.

gep58

----------


## gep58

Τώρα το πρόσεξα...
αυτό το θέμα είναι σε τελείως λάθος κατηγορία...

Υπάρχει τρόπος μεταφοράς σε πλησιέστερη;

gep58

----------


## tco9998

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που μου διαθέσατε. Οι ιδέες είναι πολύ καλές. Είναι σε λάθος ενότητα, διότι είμαι αρχάριος στο site. Συγχωρήστε μου τέτοια λάθη. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## moutoulos

> Τώρα το πρόσεξα...
> αυτό το θέμα είναι σε τελείως λάθος κατηγορία...
>  Υπάρχει τρόπος μεταφοράς σε πλησιέστερη;
>  gep58



Μεταφέρθηκε σε πιο σωστή κατηγορία.

----------

